# Gai vs Itachi



## Fiiction (Mar 6, 2014)

Location: Current battlefield
Distance: 50m
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: koto ( the bird is in flames) 

Both are alive,  Gai doesn't have weights on so his base speed is equivalent to part 1 5 gate Lee.
and looking at the war arc - present feats, Gai takes this mid-difficulty His speed is too fast for itachi to react to and I doubt his sharingan can predict his movements (read last chapter). And hirudora baby stomps itachi's final susanoo.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gai still dies via _Amaterasu_, he's not dodging it when he can't look into Itachi's eyes due to the constant threat of being mind raped by _Tsukuyomai_

seeing IC Gai doesn't go Gates instantly former is going to happen


----------



## Ghost (Mar 6, 2014)

Guy should be able to stalemate with the eight gate. Nothing has changed.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 6, 2014)

Amaterasu killing Gai when gated Lee manages to pick Gai up and move him before a sphere shot hits him is laughable. Madara's ranged spheres required double kamui speed to escape- Gated Gai and Lee moved a body while escaping it. 

At this rate suggesting Amaterasu hits 7th Gated Gai is a fucking joke, the dude surprised Judara with his shunshin speed and essentially blitzed past Rinnegan threat. 

No one bar Nagato in the Akatsuki is on Gai's level anymore- it's not even a question. He outperformed Minato, Kakashi, Gaara and Juu-Obito.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel pretty much the same ass before, Itachi's only shot is if he hit Gai with Ama before he entered the gates although I forgot who it was exactly, either Jad or The Ironman(god knows he been gone for months ) made a decent case that entering the 6th or 7th gate could get rid of the flames on Gai's body similar to how Nagato did. Or Itachi's other shot is if his Susanoo is strong enough to take everything Gai can dish out and outlast Gai although it's up in the air whether or not his AT took out Madara's Susanoo or not. Either way it'll be a close match. The Masters are on the same general level as Itachi and have a good shot at beating him, only ones who don't agree are usually either people living in the past or hardcore Itachi fanboys.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 6, 2014)

So is gai the strongest non Jin ninja or is that taking it to far because obito...


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 6, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Guy should be able to stalemate with the eight gate. Nothing has changed.



^^

Itachi can easily react to Gai's speed and protect himself with Susano'o until the Gates wear off; Gai's only hope of taking Itachi down rests on what he can do with the 8th Gate.

Of course, at this distance, Itachi can just switch out with a clone and then stab Gai in the back while he's distracted as soon as he gets close.

Itachi is the probable victor, with the disclaimer that this doesn't take into consideration the as-yet-unseen 8th Gate mode.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 6, 2014)

Bonly said:


> The Ironman(god knows he been gone for months




He changed his name to "LostSelf."


----------



## lanndonianstorm (Mar 6, 2014)

Itachi could easily win, just by avoiding Gai while he's in the eighth gate, allowing Gai to kill himself.
In terms of straightforward combat Itachi would still win, with techniques such as Amaterasu and Yataka Magatama


----------



## richard lewis (Mar 6, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> ^^
> 
> Itachi can easily react to Gai's speed and protect himself with Susano'o until the Gates wear off; Gai's only hope of taking Itachi down rests on what he can do with the 8th Gate.
> 
> ...



Gai speed in 7th gate should be >= V2 Ei so nothing in itachi's arsenal can touch him. It's going to heavily depend on whether or not yata's mirror can defend a against physical attacks, and even if it can there's nothing to stop itachi from busting open susanoo from behind with AT. Gai falling for a clone is possible but unlikely, even bee was able to respond to itachi's clone feints and gai's reaction should be far greater. However finger genjutsu could be a problem, personally I think gai is too quick for itachi to even get a chance to cast it though. 

I'm leaning towards gai here.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 6, 2014)

> Itachi could easily win, just by avoiding Gai while he's in the eighth gate, allowing Gai to kill himself.


 There's no 8th gated feats yet, it hasn't been shown on panel- and you're suggesting he avoids this version of Gai when 7th Gated Gai _couldn't_ be avoided by Rikudo Madara in the latest chapter?

The fucking Itachi wank is unlimited in scale.

Edo Itachi (strongest version) was conventionally killed by SM Kabuto 3 separate times in a single battle (stabbed in the chest, bisected through the mid section, impaled by cave spokes). That is the peak of his power. 

At this rate we should literally make a debating section just for Itachi and his fanboys, so the rest of us debaters can fuck with them for shits and giggles. 

Sick Itachi couldn't even defeat Gai at this distance _before_ these recent feats were drawn by the author. He would obliterate his Susano with AT, he would dodge and blow off the Amaterasu flames, he would avoid eye contact and kill Itachi the same way he destroyed Edo Madara (a superior variant of Itachi).

In base, Gai was combating Rinnegan Obito in close quarters. Rinnegan Obito has superior speed features to Edo Itachi. Right there is where the "avoiding Gated Gai" statement is wiped by my ass, thrown in the trash, urinated on and set ablaze.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 6, 2014)

Guy can't win, he has the chance of a draw with 8. gates.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 6, 2014)

If afternoon tiger can't kill Kisame, Kirin can't do anything to yata mirror how the heck is afternoon tiger going to do anything. That shit either does nothing or gets reflected. After guy does that he's done for


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 6, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> *Guy can't win*, he has the chance of a draw with 8. gates.



Why is that? As the poster above you pointed out Itachi can't even avoid getting hit by 7 gates Gai.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 6, 2014)

Hirudora manhandled Madara's susanoo ^^^


----------



## Brooks (Mar 6, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> Hirudora manhandled Madara's susanoo ^^^



Manhandled? What shit.

The only thing Hirudora did was push Madara's Incomplete Susano and no one can prove it otherwise.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 6, 2014)

this 
Like I said manhandled. Where's his susanoo? Same goes with itachi's.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 6, 2014)

....It destroyed it. 

He's later shown on the ground in a ruble pile with a smoke cloud near. 

Are you suggesting he deactivated Susano after being pushed and simply waited from a far-off distance while Obito got triple teamed?

Even if we can't prove it, just by looking at the blast range and illustration- it's clear that would be in the league of techniques worthy of destroying a Susano. 

Regardless, Itachi can't even manifest V3 Susano quickly while Edo- let alone while in this simulation's version (Sick and half blind). If you're going to suggest skeleton or ribcage susano tanking AT I'm probably not even going to bother replying.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 6, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> ....It destroyed it.
> 
> He's later shown on the ground in a ruble pile with a smoke cloud near.
> 
> Are you suggesting he deactivated Susano after being pushed and simply waited from a far off distance *while Obito got triple teamed*?



You speak as if Madara actually gives a fuck about Obito? lol, try again.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 6, 2014)

Brooks said:


> You speak as if Madara actually gives a fuck about Obito? lol, try again.


Are you suggesting Obito's livelihood wasn't beneficial to Madara?

He was the only one who could bring him back to life and had his fucking Rinnegan you n00b


----------



## Strict (Mar 6, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> Gai *doesn't have weights* on *so his base speed is equivalent to part 1 5 gate Lee.*



Are you high?


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 6, 2014)

Amaterasu ain't hitting Gai:


----------



## Brooks (Mar 6, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Are you suggesting Obito's livelihood wasn't beneficial to Madara?
> 
> He fucking brought him back to life and has his Rinnegan you n00b



Expect Obito was handling them by himself before Madara came.....why don't you read the manga carefully before calling anyone a noob.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 6, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> Amaterasu ain't hitting Gai:



Now you're comparing a character who's massively hypersonic to Gai(who's only hypersonic)?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 6, 2014)

Brooks said:


> Expect Obito was handling them by himself before Madara came.....why don't you read the manga carefully before calling anyone a noob.


You literally just said he didn't care an ounce about Obito... here, I'll quote it for you:


> You speak as if Madara actually gives a fuck about Obito? lol, try again.


Now you're switching your argument to he didn't care because he thought Obito didn't need his help?

Why the fuck was he attacking Gyuki and Naruto in the first place then?

Read the manga you fucking fanboy


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 6, 2014)

Brooks said:


> Now you're comparing a character who's massively hypersonic to Gai(who's only hypersonic)?



Did you read the last chapter?

Gai moved fast enough to not get fucked by Juubidara instantly (like Minato).

That shits on any Raikage speed feat.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 6, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> You literally just said he didn't care an ounce about Obito... here, I'll quote it for you:
> 
> Now you're switching your argument to he didn't care because he thought Obito didn't need his help?
> 
> ...



Wait, because I said "Expect Obito was handling them by himself before Madara came" means I changed  argument? -snip-

Madara was attacking The Hachibi and Naruto so he could soummon the Complete Juubi...he has already stated that after being free from Kabuto's Edo Tensei.



-snip-


----------



## N4GAmbush (Mar 6, 2014)

As of now Itachi wins this fight but it all depends on the eigth gate honestly. I suggest we wait until we actually see something from it before we speculate or else we might end up turning this battle into SM Minato vs Itachi


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 6, 2014)

Brooks said:


> Manhandled? What shit.
> 
> The only thing Hirudora did was push Madara's Incomplete Susano and no one can prove it otherwise.



Madara was binding Gai and Bee with Mokuton. And after Hirudora explodes, the Mokuton loses it's  binding power magically.



Might not be enough, though. But this is a huge indicator that Madara's Susano'o could've been destroyed or damaged Madara.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 6, 2014)

at this point gai's speed feats are so much better then itachi's.. that is becomes unlikely for itachi to win.. 

remember itachi's best speed is still just not getting raped rm naruto.. which is impressive in the naruto world.. but even the weakest version of madara shits on those feats.. and gai survived an encounter with the strongest version...


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 6, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Amaterasu killing Gai when gated Lee manages to pick Gai up and move him before a sphere shot hits him is laughable. Madara's ranged spheres required double kamui speed to escape- Gated Gai and Lee moved a body while escaping it.
> 
> At this rate suggesting Amaterasu hits 7th Gated Gai is a fucking joke, the dude surprised Judara with his shunshin speed and essentially blitzed past Rinnegan threat.
> 
> No one bar Nagato in the Akatsuki is on Gai's level anymore- it's not even a question. He outperformed Minato, Kakashi, Gaara and Juu-Obito.



You do realize _Amateasu_ is _faster_ than _Kamui's_ wraping speed as it spawns _on the target_ rather than _traveling towards it_..... It's the whole reason Obito was hit by it all those chapter ago

As long as Itachi can visually track Gai (which he should be able to if a 17 year old Gaara could) he's being downed via _Amaterasu_ sniping or mind raped the instant he looks into Itachi's eyes

Worst comes to worse and Gai proves to be too much, Itachi turtles up in _Sasuno'o_ and it's a battle of who can outlast who, as Gai has zero way of killing Itachi once V3 goes up


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Azzrael said:


> Did you read the last chapter?
> 
> Gai moved fast enough to not get fucked by Juubidara instantly (like Minato).
> 
> That shits on any Raikage speed feat.



Except it doesn't as Minato could track Gai, while he _barely_ and I mean _barely_ tracked a max Ei (who never fully charged up against Madara)

So for every argument there is a counter argument


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 6, 2014)

We don't know if they tracked every one of Gai's movements, and if they did was because Gai moved in a linear direction and the huge ass aura was there as well.

It would be different if Gai tried to blindside Gaara, for example. Aside from that, tracking something that is going in a linear direction is not as hard if said object/person is not leaving your field of vision and you are in a considerable distance.

Similar to how you can track a plane from your house, but you wouldn't be able to do it that easy very close. Minato barely tracking Ei doesn't counter Madara being surprised by Gai's speed because it's Juubidara, the one that could attack three times before Minato could react and both, EI and Gai did it in a similar manner, with the difference that Ei was fodderized while Gai forced the man to jump back and block.

But to avoid a comparison, Gai was moving in a linear direction, Gaara, Minato and Kakashi were looking in that direction, not necessarily tracking every one of Gai's movements.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 6, 2014)

richard lewis said:


> Gai speed in 7th gate should be >= V2 Ei so nothing in itachi's arsenal can touch him.



A was supposed to be the fastest man alive up until Naruto surpassed his speed with KCM.

Unless that's wrong, which we haven't been told it is, Gai should not be as fast as the Raikage.

Not that it would make a difference even if he was.



> It's going to heavily depend on whether or not yata's mirror can defend a against physical attacks, and even if it can there's nothing to stop itachi from busting open susanoo from behind with AT.



Hirudora is not powerful enough to get through Susano'o.



> Gai falling for a clone is possible but unlikely, even bee was able to respond to itachi's clone feints and gai's reaction should be far greater.[



Really? And what is that based on?


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't think we need to be told whenever a character surpasses another one in a category. Just showing they did with better feats is enough. Even though we have not seen Ei matched against Juubidara, how Minato performed against him and against Ei says a lot.

If you believe Gai's speed feat against Madara was better than any speed feat Ei has shown then you don't need Kishimoto making another character saying it.

It's like Naruto surpassing Tsunade in strenght with feats, but we believing he didn't just because Kishi never put someone to say it.


----------



## StickaStick (Mar 7, 2014)

The fights over once the other combatant is dead so basically Gai enters the 8th gate and takes the match no diff. Seventh gated Gai takes it low-mid diff.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2014)

Brooks said:


> Now you're comparing a character who's massively hypersonic to Gai(who's only hypersonic)?


You're extremely out of date. Gai's been Hypersonic + for a long, long time. With his latest feat, he's upgraded to Massively Hypersonic which is way out of Itachi's league.

Not to mention the fact, Lord Aizen? Kirin _did_ get through Yata Mirror, if it didn't it'd have still been standing there.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 7, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Are you suggesting Kamui doesn't spawn on the target? Have you been reading the manga?



Um straw man argument? Seeing I never said Kakashi's doesn't spawn on the target... please _think_ before you post. If your going to respond respond to the actual statement.

Seeing as it stands... _Amaterasu_ hit Obito *before* he could use _Kamui_, it _doesn't get _more definitive than that.



DaVizWiz said:


> Amaterasu is clearly inferior to Kamui in speed on all levels.



You do realize neither technique _physically travels_ which means by definition they have no _speed_, there in the same boat as _Hirashin_ 

The only argument you can make for _Kamui_ is that it's users have a faster reactions than their _Amaterasu_ counterparts. This being said I can bet my in entire life savings that if Madara had _Amaterasu_ he'd be able to fry Obito/Kakashi casually before they could save themselves



DaVizWiz said:


> He can't visually track him- Judara couldn't even react to him until he was right in front of him. Judara is easily the fastest ninja in the verse- and he could not react to Gai until after he blitzed 30m+ and got in his face.



It's kind of hard to _track_ someone/something when your hand is in front of your face to protect you from a shockwave wound't you think Dav? 



DaVizWiz said:


> Sick Itachi is hitting a man that made SM, living, Rinnegan, Juubi Jin, Tobirama/Minato/EMS Sasuke/Kakashi/Gaara/BM Naruto blitzing Madara with Amaterasu? The statement alone makes me want to vomit.



Because Gai obviously starts out in 7th or hell even 6th Gate, while Itachi starts in base 

Again Dav... please think before you post



DaVizWiz said:


> Are you suggesting Susano will protect him from Hirodura? Are you suggesting Itachi lives long enough to manifest V3?



_Hirudora_ couldn't kill Kisame, yet it's going to fodder Itachi's when his V3 ate _Kirin_ and allowed him to survive

Because Itachi can't activate V3 _Sasuno'o_ _before_ Gai enters gate

Again Dav... please think before you post



DaVizWiz said:


> Not even kidding, every point you brought about was completely contradictory to manga feats. Debating with you is like banging my head with a hammer, it's beyond illogical. I feel like you've never even read the manga.



...Not even kidding you argue like a 5 year old, claiming "x" character does this while "y" character stands there like a mentally challenged toddler.

I feel like you simply don't think before you go on your "anger" rants/post about how your such a prestigious poster and debater and everyone else is retarded, but then again.... me saying this is only going to get another immature response from you


----------



## Jad (Mar 7, 2014)

I always said that Afternoon Tiger would just up-root Sasunoo, and because of the omnidirectional blast, destroy whatever guards the bottom. Thus injuring the occupant.

In some cases, there isn't even a bottom; Water slashing inside of Sasuno example [].


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 7, 2014)

> A was supposed to be the fastest man alive up until Naruto surpassed his speed with KCM.


He wasn't, Gaara caught his V2 drop knee with sand, and Obito casually reacted to his blitz at the summit. 

In other words, three people leading up to his "I'm the fastest man alive" statement reacted to his speed. 



> Unless that's wrong, which we haven't been told it is, Gai should not be as fast as the Raikage.


Gai clearly displayed superior speed features in the latest chapter. Unless you're fucking blind or drugged, you should have easily recognized that. 

Stop fucking wanking fanboy 



> Not that it would make a difference even if he was.


It would clearly make a difference. Sick Itachi is fucking fodder compared to Ei. 



> Hirudora is not powerful enough to get through Susano'o.


It obliterated Madara's Susano, which is stronger than Itachi's by feats.


----------



## Jad (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, I might as well add my post from the other thread since it was bumped back up.
---------------------------
I believe Gai can beat Itachi, as I don't believe he has never done different back to back MS techniques.

If Gai is looking at Itachi's feet, and he hits him with Ameterasu presumably. What's stopping Gai from going gates  immediately at that point and rushing Itachi? Itachi can't put up Sasunoo because his never shown to recover from the effects to perform an efficient and different MS technique back to back.

Examples:

 Part-1 he used MS and was irritated by the effects [1]
 When used against Toad stomach he had to recover from the usage [2]
 Against Hebi this was his Tsykomi effect [3][4] and this was him gathering his chakra and composure for Ameterasu [4][5]. Then after a big break of using smaller ranked ninjutsu he finally pulls out Ameterasu [6]. There was also a break before he switched to Sasuno for Kirin.

I feel like we don't have enough evidence to suggest Itachi can consecutively use different MS jutsus straight after another. Rather he has to space the usage of them out if he wants to switch from one to another. And at Gai's gated speed, which he will use after, say getting hit by Ameratsu, that moment is more then enough because his naked to attacks.

If he uses Sasunoo from the get go, he can't use his other MS jutsu's and Gai just runs and dodges the sword. If he goes to Ameterasu, he closes Sasuno and Gai rushes him in gates. No point in using Tsykomi.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 9, 2014)

gai is kakashi level, below itachi

itachi wins like he always does.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2014)

You know I used to think Itachi would win this w/ High diff by turtling w/ Susano'o, but Gai's war arc feats cast some serious doubt on that. Unlike before where we only saw Gai uses Gates for a brief period of time War-Arc Gai is shown spamming Gates repeatedly. I mean he was so exhausted he couldn't walk on his own a few minutes ago, but now he used Gates to save Kakashi, than used 7th-Gate, and is even preparing to use 8th-Gate. Needless to say, that performance boost the amount of times Gai can use Gates before he gets exhausted considerably. With that in mind the idea that Sick Itachi could keep Susano'o activate long enough, until Gai, could not longer use Gates, seems unlikely, and I actually think Gai would be able to maintain a steady usage of Gates longer than Sick Itachi could use Susano'o. So Gai beats Sick Itachi imo. 

Healthy Itachi if he existed, who knows, who'd outlast who; though even if Healthy Itachi could out-last Gai 8th-Gate may very well be able to break through Susano'o ending this in a draw, and Edo Itachi it doesn't matter since Gai doesn't have a way to finish him due to Edo-Regen, so bad match up there.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> He wasn't, Gaara caught his V2 drop knee with sand, and Obito casually reacted to his blitz at the summit.
> 
> In other words, three people leading up to his "I'm the fastest man alive" statement reacted to his speed.


1. A powered down from Version 2 to do the Guillotine Drop, he wasn't anywhere near at full speed.
2. Kamui can react to even Madara's orbs, that's not a bad feat of him phasing through A's V1 Blitz.

Even with Gai's feats, A's are still superior. Casually reacting to Amaterasu (only which Obito as the Ten-Tails Jin could do), and being second only to Minato and KCM Naruto in speed is where he's at.



> Gai clearly displayed superior speed features in the latest chapter. Unless you're fucking blind or drugged, you should have easily recognized that.


No, he really hasn't. If Gai had _landed a blow_ while in the Seventh Gate, you'd have a point that he is faster. But he didn't. 

Madara could barely, _barely_ could react to A's V1 form. A's V2 form is exponentially faster. 


> Stop fucking wanking fanboy


...you could do without the insults.

As for the battle, Gai wins with mid to high difficulty. He's just a bad opponent for Itachi due to his anti-Sharingan training, his superior speed and strength, and the Gates.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 10, 2014)

itachi gets kicked at 300 km/h



and thats just base gai, 7 gated gai would kick him with liek 2100 km/h kick!


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 10, 2014)

> 1. A powered down from Version 2 to do the Guillotine Drop, he wasn't anywhere near at full speed.


The fuck are you talking about? MS Sasuke was forced to extend Enton because he couldn't react otherwise - clearly V2 speed. 

The mere fact he was moving the Enton toward Ei before he could strike means Sasuke fucking reacted to him. 



> 2. Kamui can react to even Madara's orbs, that's not a bad feat of him phasing through A's V1 Blitz.


That means Obito reacted to him, so he's not the fastest in the verse... 

The same way Minato reacted to him with FTG... 

What makes you think it was V1 Ei and not V2? 



> Even with Gai's feats, A's are still superior. Casually reacting to Amaterasu (only which Obito as the Ten-Tails Jin could do), and being second only to Minato and KCM Naruto in speed is where he's at.


No he's not. Gai's feats showcase him pressuring Judara in close, that is living Madara in SM, with a Rinnegan and Juubi as a source of power.

There is absolutely no level of logic that would warrant V2 Ei superior when Minato, the dude that took apart Ei's blitz with FTG, was casually reacted to post-FTG and torn to shit without a reaction.

Gai wasn't torn to shit, his blitz was reacted to only at the point in which he was less than 5m in front of Judara, and he put his hand on Judara's body twice before attempting Afternoon Tiger, which gave Judara the opening to strike.  



> No, he really hasn't. If Gai had _landed a blow_ while in the Seventh Gate, you'd have a point that he is faster. But he didn't.


He landed several that were parried. Are you suggesting the ability to put your hand on Judara's body without being murdered violently in the process isn't a speed feat in itself?



> Madara could barely, _barely_ could react to A's V1 form. A's V2 form is exponentially faster.


Edo (Non-SM, Non-living, Non-Juubi) Madara blocked V2 Ei's blitz from less than 25m, he literally said that he did not have enough speed to break his guard.

The mere fact that Minato's arm was taken off in an exchange with Judara, and Gai's wasn't, already makes him superior to Ei.


----------



## Hossaim (Mar 10, 2014)

Gai will not go 7 gates immediately IC so Amaterasu ends this quickly. Base gai can't avoid Amaterasu, he needs the gates to do it. 

If gai was bloodlusted this would likely end in a draw.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> The fuck are you talking about? MS Sasuke was forced to extend Enton because he couldn't react otherwise - clearly V2 speed.
> 
> The mere fact he was moving the Enton toward Ei before he could strike means Sasuke fucking reacted to him.


Did you miss the entire point of the Enton in the first place was that _Sasuke couldn't react to him?_ And you can tell A wasn't in Version 2 since his his hair was back to normal and his cloak was back to its first level 



> That means Obito reacted to him, so he's not the fastest in the verse...


Kamui has been faster than mostly everyone except Hiraishin.


> The same way Minato reacted to him with FTG...


...wrong. Minato threw a kunai to use Hiraishin Level 2. Carefully analyzing, he could pinpoint when Obito became solid and hit him before he could use Kamui once more.


> What makes you think it was V1 Ei and not V2?


Since its blatantly obvious from the thickness of the Raiton no Yoroi?


> No he's not. Gai's feats showcase him pressuring Judara in close, that is living Madara in SM, with a Rinnegan and Juubi as a source of power.


Gai was in no way 'pressuring' Madara. Madara was casually floating backwards, avoiding every punch and kick Gai launched. What Gai did was basically the same thing that _Hinata_ did to Deva Path.


> There is absolutely no level of logic that would warrant V2 Ei superior when Minato, the dude that took apart Ei's blitz with FTG, was casually reacted to post-FTG and torn to shit without a reaction.


There was nothing casual to Madara's reaction to Minato. He had to sense and time Minato carefully, slash off his arm in a counter and then kick away. Madara casually reacted to Gai's Seventh Gate, floated out of the way of all the blows, before he no-selled the Hirudora.


> Gai wasn't torn to shit, his blitz was reacted to only at the point in which he was less than 5m in front of Judara, and he put his hand on Judara's body twice before attempting Afternoon Tiger, which gave Judara the opening to strike.


Gai didn't land _any_ blows. Those 'impacts' were just from his fists missing Madara. Madara never even said 'he could hit me', Madara just _casually, idly_ glided backwards. That's it.


> He landed several that were parried. Are you suggesting the ability to put your hand on Judara's body without being murdered violently in the process isn't a speed feat in itself?


He didn't even land a hit. Those 'impact strikes' were from his fists hitting the air. Unless you buy Hinata could land a hit on Deva Path when she used Juho Soshiken, its the exact same thing.

If Gai landed a hit, Madara would have commented on it, since that's the type of person he was. But no, nothing Gai did hit Madara. His efforts were explicitly said to be useless. 


> Edo (Non-SM, Non-living, Non-Juubi) Madara blocked V2 Ei's blitz from less than 25m, he literally said that he did not have enough speed to break his guard.


Still Version 1 (his hair isn't sticking completely up)  and Madara barely reacted while commenting A was fast.


> The mere fact that Minato's arm was taken off in an exchange with Judara, and Gai's wasn't, already makes him superior to Ei.


The mere fact Madara didn't fight back against Gai, Gai didn't land a blow, and his entire effort was fruitless shows that Gai isn't faster than A or Minato. Madara regarded Minato as the bigger threat (hence why he retaliated), didn't comment on any blow that Gai _supposedly_ landed, and finally was swatted away like a fly.


----------



## 5th Lord Raikage (Mar 12, 2014)

Itachi wins with one move, Dusk Crow Genjutsu. Fight over..

Genjutsu beats Taijutsu everytime ( unless you have sharingan, rinnegan, byakugan, or a tailed beast )


----------



## NarutoFan122134 (Mar 12, 2014)

Itachi High diff. Gates Gai is gonna give him problems.


----------



## Edo Madara (Mar 19, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Guy should be able to stalemate with the eight gate. Nothing has changed.



This, but we now know Itachi will fall first.


----------



## CurlyHat (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai goes 8th gate, Kills Itachi then dies. I do belive that Itachi can make Gai go 8th gate with faints and Susano?, but that's about it. I guess it ends in a draw. The point here is, you can throw in two healthy itachi's vs 8th gated Gai and the result won't change.


----------



## 311998 (Mar 19, 2014)

In chapter 669, gated gai had broken the shield of madara(black spheres protecting him in a big sphere)witha single punch.

And madara even said that if he suffer the five steps of night elephant he would be in trouble.

And itachi would have to push his limits vs 7 gates gai,so he stands no chance with the eight gates.

Even the strongest biologically enhaced uchiha can't track gai's speed wat wud itachi do rather than shitting in his cloak


----------



## Super Chief (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai with all Gates unlocked destroys Itachi. Without it, he puts up a good fight and Itachi wins w/ high to extreme difficulty.


----------

